# difference btw sata and ide



## darkd3vil

what is the difference, because really this is startin to bug me my mobo cant pick up my sata harddrive so i was thinking of going with a ide since it wont be as much of a hassell, so whats the diff an is there any advantages btwn the 2


----------



## Blind_Arrow

IDE is slower, data transfer rate typically 100/133 MBps (u must have seen ATA-100, ATA-133) that of course depends on the cable used as well.

S-ATA, as well called Serial ATA. has typical transfer rate of 150MBps, they are hot swappable as well, means that you can (though I never got in need to do that), un-plug the hard drive's cable, and re-plug. 

also it is dependent on the Drive Buffer (normally coming with 8MB nowadays, and Spindle rotation, S-ATA has from 7200-10,000), as I am using 2 S-ATA with 10K and 7.2K RPM's. S-ATA are used in high-end machines and entry level servers/workstations. although you wont find tooooo much difference in using both ATA and S-ATA, why your motherboard isnt suporting S-ATA? has it got Built-in S-ATA connectors on Board? or you have installed extra PCI SATA connector?

and has it been picking up SATA prior to this time? write details about your motherboard and S-ATA drive specs (name/model)


----------



## darkd3vil

well my mobo has the connectors right on it but the windows cannot detect any harddrive even after i do the drivers. I am usning a aopen ak89 max(look in the desktop forum for a topic called help me!!!!!!1 theres links in ther with all specs) and my hd is a seagate 80g sata harddrive i also just bought a pci/raid controller because i thought i needed one damn it


----------



## Blind_Arrow

have you been using this SATA before? on this mobo? 

oin the BIOS, there is utility called as Configure SATA as raid, see if it isnt checked. also check your cables etc.

this was my first time as well using the S-ATA, but i carefully setup the BIOS, and every thign goes well. I do not configure RAID on my system, check your BIOS as well, and as every motherboard comes with at least 2 SATA cables, try switcihng them, may be one has fault.

also, see if you are inserting the SATA data cable on SATA1 (written on motherboard).


----------



## Praetor

> IDE is slower, data transfer rate typically 100/133 MBps (u must have seen ATA-100, ATA-133) that of course depends on the cable used as well.
> S-ATA, as well called Serial ATA. has typical transfer rate of 150MBps, they are hot swappable as well, means that you can (though I never got in need to do that), un-plug the hard drive's cable, and re-plug.


Minor technicality, the SATA and PATA technologies are different no doubt but SATA is still apart of the IDE spec isnt it? (otherwise we wouldnt be seeing ATA150 in places)


----------



## darkd3vil

Blind_Arrow said:
			
		

> have you been using this SATA before? on this mobo?
> 
> oin the BIOS, there is utility called as Configure SATA as raid, see if it isnt checked. also check your cables etc.
> 
> this was my first time as well using the S-ATA, but i carefully setup the BIOS, and every thign goes well. I do not configure RAID on my system, check your BIOS as well, and as every motherboard comes with at least 2 SATA cables, try switcihng them, may be one has fault.
> 
> also, see if you are inserting the SATA data cable on SATA1 (written on motherboard).



okay this is the frist time i didnt set raid up, and the cables are connected and the harddrive connects and the mobo has 4 slots i believe the one i am insterting it into is the sata1 thing and i have tried 3 different cables its kinda bugging me i am debating on going to a ide harddrive thats not oem so i get the drivers i mean i got the ones with this one it just cant find it bvut ill try a diff sata slot tonight


----------



## Praetor

> okay this is the frist time I didnt set raid up, and the cables are connected and the harddrive connects and the mobo has 4 slots I believe the one I am insterting it into is the sata1 thing and I have tried 3 different cables its kinda bugging me


If I recall correctly, you've got
- One Seagate SATA drive
- One MSI CDR
- One RAID card (SATA/PATA unknown or I cant remember)

You should be pluggin the SATA HDD into the first SATA slot you see on the mobo, the CDR in the first PATA slot on the mobo and you wont need the RAID card.



> am debating on going to a ide harddrive thats not oem so I get the drivers


SATA drvies have boottime drivers?


----------



## darkd3vil

well shdount it detect the harddrive when its going to install windows i hit f6 to sepcify it and it comes up with windows xp drivers and then it goes to acculty format it and it syas cant find harddrive what the hell is pata slot i got ide cd drive


----------



## Praetor

> well shdount it detect the harddrive when its going to install windows I hit f6 to sepcify it and it comes up with windows xp drivers and then it goes to acculty format it and it syas cant find harddrive what the hell is pata slot I got ide cd drive


For _most_ SATA drives you need to load 3rd party SATA drivers .. youll prolly need a floppy drive  ... the installer wont recognize the SATA drives until you load these 3rd party boottime drivers. As for PATA, that refers to Parallel ATA ... "old style" IDE ... you keep saying "IDE" ... but thats incredibly vague because both SATA and PATA are apart of the IDE spec.


----------



## darkd3vil

oh and i load the drivers they dont load to my harddrive disk i can pick xp or server, or nt and windows 98 and below so i pick xp since i am gonna use that then i hit enter and enter again and it says bam no harddrives can be found to laod windows


----------



## Praetor

> oh and I load the drivers they dont load to my harddrive disk I can pick xp or server, or nt and windows 98 and below so I pick xp since I am gonna use that then I hit enter and enter again and it says bam no harddrives can be found to laod windows


Yeah thats the thing with SATA drivers ... they're real finicky. Which drivers did you use (mobo? seagate?)


----------



## darkd3vil

the ones that came witht he mobo thats all i got i made the mistake of buying a oem harddrive it was cheaper


----------



## Praetor

You might want to see if the AOpen site has updated SATA drives -- the problem is NOT the harddrive but rather the mobo... it doesnt have native chip based support for SATA and requires 3rd party drivers ... except AOpen's drivers for SATA arent so great. Again its not the HDD but rather the mobo


----------



## darkd3vil

okay ill check aopens website


----------



## darkd3vil

checked and i have the same drivers on my floppy v 1.0.0.1 so yeah


----------



## Praetor

Dunno what to suggest ....do they have older drivers? I'd try them too cuz you never know!


----------



## darkd3vil

okay ill try the older drivers


----------



## darkd3vil

nothing there either, i thinkin new mobo time i am going to try to get ahold of aopen and since i lost my reciept with new egg i wont be sending it back to them, i am however hoping aopen give me cash back so i cang et a new mobo any suggestions sub 150 bucks that supports dual chanell sata, and is it hard to get a processor off of a mobo


----------



## Praetor

ASUS should be good although if you've got an iNtel system you might want to go Abit.


----------



## darkd3vil

ignore i got a topic about mobos


----------



## Praetor

?


----------

